# diesel heating



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi,we are thinking of have a diesel heater fitted to our van as the current Truma is crap.Our friend has a Webasto (programmable) and has never had any problems with it.Has anyone got/used an Eberspacher ?
There are lots for sale on ebay and I know an ex RAF guy who can install/service them.
Any help/advice and possibly reccomendations would be greatly appreciated.
cheers


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have used a WEBASTO - Airtop 2000 - very efficient.

Beware of 2nd hand Eberspracher heaters that they aren't 24V ones - lots of them going cheap, ex BT vans.

By the way, the proud inventor was Herr Diesel !


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Diesel Do,*

Hello there,

What is wrong with your truma? What model is it?

We have an Eberspacher but only use it as a back up to our Truma. Just in case it fails as we do a lot of severe winter camping. It does tend to get a bit noisy though.










Trev.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: deisel heating*



metblue said:


> Hi,we are thinking of have a diesel heater fitted to our van as the current Truma is crap.Our friend has a Webasto (programmable) and has never had any problems with it.Has anyone got/used an Eberspacher ?
> There are lots for sale on ebay and I know an ex RAF guy who can install/service them.
> Any help/advice and possibly reccomendations would be greatly appreciated.
> cheers


Hi Metblue,

We've had the Eberspacher D2 Airtronic with the digital timer for four and a half years.

No problems, very easy to control, no battery drain (two 100AMP) don't find it all that noisy and it's never been serviced.

There have been reports of problems but ours gets a lot of use in the winter, maybe it's like a lot of motorhomes not used enough. Use it or loose it I think the saying is.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We have the Eberspacher D5 Hydronic for space and water heating. The integration with the van is great. Hot water when you stop, space heating in rear while travelling, pre-heat the engine, de-mist windscreen, key-fob switching from house, etc.

If you don't set the thermostat wisely, it can cycle more than necessary and this is when it can whack your batteries, temporarily taking the voltage down below the cut-off, especially if you are in winter, not on hookup, and a heavy power user.

Noise I am conscious of, but so long as I don't switch it on very early in the morning, it is acceptable.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Battering Batteries*

Yes, As Dave suggested the Diesel Heaters can zap your batteries. If you do go ahead and get one fitted, It may be wise to have your Chassis and Habitation batteries wired so they they can both be used and both be charged when on hook-up.

There is a method of doing this battery charging. Though for the life of me the name of the device has escaped my memory. Someone else may know what it is called and how it is done?.

Trev.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Battering Batteries*



teemyob said:


> Yes, As Dave suggested the Diesel Heaters can zap your batteries. If you do go ahead and get one fitted, It may be wise to have your Chassis and Habitation batteries wired so they they can both be used and both be charged when on hook-up.
> 
> There is a method of doing this battery charging. Though for the life of me the name of the device has escaped my memory. Someone else may know what it is called and how it is done?.
> 
> Trev.


Trev,

It's the Battery Master from Van Bitz. http://www.vanbitz.com/products.cfm?cfid=94890&cftoken=41158220&mode=productlist&catID=3

Don


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have the combitronic eberspacher in our stardream.it works very well, hot water very quickly, heating good but a little noisy when starting up as on full blast.heats interior whilst driving as well.however have had some other owners on sites asking us if we have had the same problems as them with it.Peterandirene on here have the eberspacher as well and are pleased with it.
do think it is a case of using it frequently to keep it working.we take delivery of a new van (Fluerette) shortly, which has Truma heating and water, will see how this works. if not happy will change to an eberspacher. Oh yes one small note, when they reach set temp. they do blow cold air, I take it this is normal.


cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Battering Batteries*



Don Madge said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, As Dave suggested the Diesel Heaters can zap your batteries. If you do go ahead and get one fitted, It may be wise to have your Chassis and Habitation batteries wired so they they can both be used and both be charged when on hook-up.
> ...


How Much! £100!

Wow, I keep a little vehicle to vehicle charger in the van. Should the cab battery run so low as to fail to turn the engine, plug it in to the habitation 12v socket and then into the cab cigar socket. Within 10 minutes the engine will fire up.

Cost £5 from Winfields of Haslingden.

Trev.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> We have the combitronic eberspacher in our stardream.it works very well, hot water very quickly, heating good but a little noisy when starting up as on full blast.heats interior whilst driving as well.however have had some other owners on sites asking us if we have had the same problems as them with it.Peterandirene on here have the eberspacher as well and are pleased with it.
> do think it is a case of using it frequently to keep it working.we take delivery of a new van (Fluerette) shortly, which has Truma heating and water, will see how this works. if not happy will change to an eberspacher. Oh yes one small note, when they reach set temp. they do blow cold air, I take it this is normal.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby,

Mine does not blow cold air when it reaches the set temp, it just cycles down and warm air is coming out slowly.

Don


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi to all,thanks for all the info.We have bought and had fitted an Eberspacher D2 (i think) fitted Bought new off ebay for £325 fitted by Mark in Edinburgh for £120 works great no problems,he can service them and Webasto heaters no probs (15 years doing repairs and maintainence on them in the R.A.F.) contact him for any help/advice on Tel.0131 665 1822.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Just got back from a long weekend off the mains. BUT!!! Eberspacher D5W heater failed to start on the second night. The dealer we got the 2001 Autocruise Starfire from suspected the low battery voltage as the culprit.

When I tried it on the driveway after phoning the dealer off it went, we had driven 80 miles over 2 hours so it had charged up the leisure battery.

Could I have drained the battery in one 24 hour span to the point when it wouldn't start the heater?

Used 1 to 2 lights and TV for about 3 hours.

I put a meter on the battery and it tested 12.7 after the journey back.

Just charged it over night and first read 13.1 and has dropped over 3 hours to 12.9 volts.

Any suggestions??? :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Battery*

Hello,

D5W's require a very healthy and lively battery otherwise they will not start. If the tank is low (usualy less than a quarter) it will also refuse to fire.

Trev.


----------



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

My experience of an Eberspacher D2 in my old van was that it would sometimes fail to ignite at first attempt - after 3 mins or so it would still be blowing cold air. This was definitely related to battery power as it would always ignite if I first started the engine and made sure the alternator was charging the system by dipping the accelerator pedal. Once lit it always continued to run hot for as long as we wished.

We didn't find it a great hassle starting the engine for 3 mins whilst waiting for the heater to ignite, but then we are specialists in compromise !!!!

Cheers

Swampy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a Webasto - no problems
Richard


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

WiltonShagpile said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got back from a long weekend off the mains. BUT!!! Eberspacher D5W heater failed to start on the second night. The dealer we got the 2001 Autocruise Starfire from suspected the low battery voltage as the culprit.
> 
> ...


These figures look reasonably normal. If your battery is 80 A-Hr (nominal) and is a bit old you may have taken out half the available charge. You seem to have taken at least 30 A-Hr out and probably put no more than 20 back so I would suggest a mains charge if you can manage it by plugging in the van overnight.
If you don't it may reduce the battery capacity further.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I am interested in this subject, having recently bought a 'van with an Eberspacher Combitronic. This does run on 240v as well as diesel which is *good*.

Not used it yet as first trip away is this week.

My main concern is the cost of running it on diesel, especially for water heating which it may be used for more than heating. Old 'van had gas boiler for hot water.

Is the Eber going to cost lots more?.... well, that is the question.......  

I have a 135 amp battery so hopefully should have no problems with that .

Harvey


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Battering Batteries*

[/quote]How Much! £100!
Wow, I keep a little vehicle to vehicle charger in the van. Should the cab battery run so low as to fail to turn the engine, plug it in to the habitation 12v socket and then into the cab cigar socket. Within 10 minutes the engine will fire up.
Cost £5 from Winfields of Haslingden.
Trev.[/quote]

I like that idea a lot Trev. Must get one.


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

*Eberspacher Heaters*

Hi Everyone...We've just come home from the Braemar Gathering where we camped at a rally.It was very cold and our eberspacher wouldn't start.I spent ages looking at the instruction books etc without luck.Read all the posts on the subject re battery power etc and then went out to see if it would start as our van had been charging since sunday pm.It started first time! Thanks to all who posted as I was about to contact Turner Diesel to arrange a service or repair.

Thanks
Ecosse


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Van Bitz are Webasto agents, so if any members have any techy queries pm me and I will get our Webasto man to answer them! (I hope!)

Regards

Eddie


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Back from Normandy/Brittany about 3 weeks ago. Nice time but weather could have been better.

Left the van on the drive, not bothered to plug it in and charge. Tried the heater yesterday. Wouldn't fire up the first time so on the second attempt I waited for the knocking sound I get just before it winds up to the turbine sound and added a few revs from the van engine.... Hi ho, and off it went.

Seems to just need that little KICK :lol:


----------

